# ACPI: wrong notify value for closed laptop lid



## Barzakhi (Jun 20, 2021)

On an Asus G501JW laptop running FreeBSD 13.0 I'm getting a wrong value for notify
when closing the lid. Here are the entries from /var/run/devd.pipe
after closing and reopening the lid:


```
!system=ACPI subsystem=Lid type=\_SB_.LID_ notify=0x01
!system=ACPI subsystem=Lid type=\_SB_.LID_ notify=0x01
!system=ACPI subsystem=Lid type=\_SB_.LID_ notify=0x01
!system=ACPI subsystem=Lid type=\_SB_.LID_ notify=0x01
```

In both cases the same value `0x01` describing an open lid state.
Any hints how this problem could be to fixed?


----------



## fernandel (Jun 20, 2021)

Barzakhi said:


> On an _Asus G501JW_ laptop running _FreeBSD 13.0_ I'm getting a wrong value for notify
> when closing the lid. Here are the entries from /var/run/devd.pipe
> after closing and reopenning the lid:
> 
> ...


Does `acpiconf -s 3` works?


----------



## Barzakhi (Jun 21, 2021)

`acpiconf -s 3` works. But the resume still has problems.
Setting `hw.hw.acpi.lid_switch_state=S3` and closing the lid 
has no effect because of the wrong value for notify.


----------



## George (Jun 21, 2021)

Usually, it's the acpi firmware that creates the notification. The kernel only catches it, and reports it to devd.





__





						Special Usage Model of the ACPI Control Method Lid Device — The Linux Kernel  documentation
					





					www.kernel.org
				



FreeBSD has very little acpi documentation.

Maybe patch /sys/dev/acpica/acpi_lid.c somewhere.








						freebsd-src/acpi_lid.c at main · freebsd/freebsd-src
					

FreeBSD src tree (read-only mirror). Contribute to freebsd/freebsd-src development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

